# Uber drivers can charge you for rides that never happened



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Uber drivers can charge you for rides that never happened

http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/22/uber-drivers-can-charge-you-for-rides-that-never-happened/


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

"Because I’m not American, I was using Uber on just Wi-Fi (in airplane mode), to avoid long-distance fees. Drivers thus couldn’t text or call me, but the next driver I requested found me just fine (and that ride went smoothly)."
We'll apparently, Emil, the first driver didn't. He should be compensated for his trouble of not being able to reach you.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The rider had his phone in airplane mode, so the driver can't call or text the rider to find him at San Francisco Airport. 

Don't use a social media based transportation service if you are disconnected from social media. DUH!!!!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I am on. Wi-Fi, i don't have a real cellphone number, I only have Wi-Fi a T-Mobile hotspot, works great with Google Voice and Hangout apps.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Biggest non-story ever!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Esterday I got a lyft request and couldn't find the rider. 
I texted him. He replied that he never ordered lyft.
OK, probably text went to an old passenger. 
I call him, he yells that he didn't order. I thought he was full of shit.
it took 10 minutes. I cancelled with "charge the passenger"
Looked at the pay statement today and there is nothing at all about this trip, no zeros, no cancelation fee. 
There is no reference about a trip number to contact lyft about.
Lyft is shittier than uber.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Esterday I got a lyft request and couldn't find the rider.
> I texted him. He replied that he never ordered lyft.
> OK, probably text went to an old passenger.
> I call him, he yells that he didn't order. I thought he was full of shit.
> ...


I've accidentally ordered a Lyft on more than one occasion, while watching how busy things appeared on the app. It's way to easy to accidentally select the Request button. At least with Uber it's a two click order process, much harder to accidentally order a ride.

As far as the cancels, I usually get them. But I had one that didn't appear one time, never bothered them about it since I'm pretty strict with charging at 3 mins and getting the **** out of there. However, I hate when I'm in a bad reception area, as the clock does not seem to be accurate. I've waited 5 mins before without the option to charge showing up. In those cases, I eat the low rating and charge them as if they took the ride. Then I rate them 1* and put in the comments that option to charge for cancel never appeared. Those always still get paid out. My ratings do take a hit though.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The rider had his phone in airplane mode, so the driver can't call or text the rider to find him at San Francisco Airport.
> 
> Don't use a social media based transportation service if you are disconnected from social media. DUH!!!!


Between Uber and some of the riders, this job is enough to drive you crazy....(at $1.15/mile). *IDIOTS!!*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Lyft is shittier than uber.


That's a mighty bold statement. Those are awfully big shoes to fill.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> That's a mighty bold statement. Those are awfully big shoes to fill.


To be fair to them they are trying their best


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

duggles said:


> I've accidentally ordered a Lyft on more than one occasion, while watching how busy things appeared on the app. It's way to easy to accidentally select the Request button. At least with Uber it's a two click order process, much harder to accidentally order a ride.
> 
> As far as the cancels, I usually get them. But I had one that didn't appear one time, never bothered them about it since I'm pretty strict with charging at 3 mins and getting the **** out of there. However, I hate when I'm in a bad reception area, as the clock does not seem to be accurate. I've waited 5 mins before without the option to charge showing up. In those cases, I eat the low rating and charge them as if they took the ride. Then I rate them 1* and put in the comments that option to charge for cancel never appeared. Those always still get paid out. My ratings do take a hit though.


happened to me too but Lyft refunded me for mistakenly requesting a Lyft myself.

O logged out of the driver mode and it seems like my phone freezes for seconds.. Then I got out of my car and placed the phone in my pocket..
10 mins later a guy calls me that he is almost there looking for me..
I'm like WFT.. I must have hitten the button by mistake, I tell him that I am a driver myself and must have hitten the buttin my mistake and apologize to him.
He acted little angry that he drove like 12 miles to get to my address.
I say sorry about that but look it's not even my fault, since Lyft changed their App from "swipe" to tap to request" 
which is a factor for many issues like happened to me.

However I feel bad for the guy and tell him that I will cancel then so he at least get's the cancelation fee and he starts complaining again..
I didn't feel comfortable with this reaction and say whatever you wanna do then..

He starts the ride and I receive a ride receipt.. even tho I'm tired I write an email to Lyft and tell them that I have rated him 1 Star because he took more than the cancellation fee which is just not right to do and that since they changed it to "tap to request" it's much higher risk to request by mistake and I rather will delete the Lyft App from my phone that getting charged for rides I didn't take.

The next day I received a refund..


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> "Because I'm not American, I was using Uber on just Wi-Fi (in airplane mode), to avoid long-distance fees. Drivers thus couldn't text or call me, but the next driver I requested found me just fine (and that ride went smoothly)."
> We'll apparently, Emil, the first driver didn't. He should be compensated for his trouble of not being able to reach you.


He should be compensated. But collecting by possibly committing credit fraud is a pretty dumb thing to do.


----------

